# saeta/flecha



## Miguel14

Hola: 

Cuando buscamos flecha en la RAE, se remite a la palabra saeta. Quisiera saber si las dos se emplean exactamente de la misma manera y frecuencia o si existe alguna diferencia entre una u otra (tanto en España como en los otros países).

Gracias.


----------



## dexterciyo

Yo creía que una saeta es una flecha normalmente más gruesa que una flecha. Pero leyendo la definición del RAE, veo que tienen mismo significado. La palabra flecha se usa con más frecuencia.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, lo habitual es oír *flecha.*
*Saeta* parecería ser una forma más culta...


----------



## 0scar

Saeta es más poético.


----------



## ManPaisa

Concuerdo, *saeta* es literario.


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Ahora ya no existen distinciones entre flecha y saeta pero antiguamente se definía la flecha como: saeta larga (unos 90 cm) y delgada usada para arcos grandes. La saeta era para ballestas y más corta (55-60 cm).

Saludos


----------



## elineo

saeta (o saíta) es la palabra griega de fecha. En la lengua griega moderna la palabra velos (= βέλος) ha sustituido la palabra saeta (o saíta = σαϊτα) y la palabra saíta significa la flecha o el avion de papel.


----------



## Miguel14

Efectivamente, al final corresponde perfectamente al caso de la ballesta. No tenía precisiones pero las flechas parecían ser otro arma que las saetas mientras que cuando buscaba en la RAE, aparecían como simples sinónimos. Ahora domino tanto el origen de la palabra, el sentido antiguo, como el uso actual. Gracias a todos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Lo más común es flecha. Saetas, asaetear suena más literario. Yo lo he visto escrito en la Biblia junto con aljaba.


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi los términos nunca han sido sinónimos, por lo tanto no creo que la diferencia sea sólo que uno se usa en sentido más literario que en otro.
Quizá por desconocimiento algunos poetas o escritores (o traductores) se adueñaron de la palabra “saeta”, porque tiene un aire más culto y rebuscado, pero claramente son proyectiles diferentes como ya se ha explicado.
La saeta era más corta (yo diría que menor a los 50cm mencionados) de mayor grosor, y con punta metálica generalmente piramidal, utilizada en las ballestas, arma considerada indigna y rechazada por la nobleza, cuya única finalidad era atravesar las armaduras y proporcionar un tiro de mayor precisión.
Cualquier tonto podía manejar una ballesta.  Para ser un buen arquero se requerían años de entrenamiento.  Aún así ambas armas no gozaban en la Europa medieval de mucho prestigio que digamos.
A diferencia de la saeta, la flecha ha sido utilizada como arma por casi todas las civilizaciones del mundo.
Y por Cupido, claro.
Saludos.
_


----------



## HUMBERT0

Según el DRAE.
*flecha.*
(Del fr. _flèche,_ y este quizá del franco _*fleuk[k]a_; cf. neerl. medio _vlieke_, b. al. ant. _fliuca_).

*saeta.*
(Del lat. _sagitta_).
*1. *f. Arma arrojadiza compuesta de un asta delgada con una punta afilada en uno de sus extremos y en el opuesto algunas plumas cortas que sirven para que mantenga la dirección al ser disparada.

¿Querrá decir eso que es más nuevo el termino flecha?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

HUMBERT0 said:


> Según el DRAE.
> *flecha.*
> (Del fr. _flèche,_ y este quizá del franco _*fleuk[k]a_; cf. neerl. medio _vlieke_, b. al. ant. _fliuca_).
> 
> *saeta.*
> (Del lat. _sagitta_).
> 
> ¿Querrá decir eso que es más nuevo el termino flecha?



La flecha es bastante más antigua que la saeta. El arma por supuesto. Y la palabra también debería serlo. Otra cosa es de dónde haya tomado el español el término y a qué arma lo haya aplicado.

Porque el centauro de Sagittarius lo que lleva es un arco y unas flechas, y no unas saetas y una ballesta.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Valeria Mesalina said:


> La flecha es bastante más antigua que la saeta. El arma por supuesto. Y la palabra también debería serlo. Otra cosa es de dónde haya tomado el español el término y a qué arma lo haya aplicado.
> 
> Porque el centauro de Sagittarius lo que lleva es un arco y unas flechas, y no unas saetas y una ballesta.


¿No podría ser que antes el termino *saeta* era el usado para lo que ahora conocemos como flechas, y que a partir de la Edad Media *flecha* lo remplazo, y saeta quedó restringido a los proyectiles que lanzaban las ballestas?


----------



## Vampiro

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿No podría ser que antes el termino *saeta* era el usado para lo que ahora conocemos como flechas, y que a partir de la Edad Media *flecha* lo remplazo, y saeta quedó restringido a los proyectiles que lanzaban las ballestas?


No se me ocurre una razón lógica para que ocurra algo así, lo siento.

Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

Está más arriba, saeta es palabra vieja, viene del latín y del griego, muy anterior al invento de la ballesta en Europa.


----------



## Polizón

Hoy en día no es tan "literario" el uso de _saeta. _Lo usan mucho los periodistas para referirse a personas muy veloces, como los corredores de cien metros planos; sobre todo de quien ganó la competencia: "Usain Bolt, la saeta de Jamaica" "...fue una saeta en la carrera..." o frases por el estilo.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## jmnjmn

Flecha es galicismo, por tanto es un término más moderno que saeta (del latín "sagitta"). A pesar de usarse mucho menos "saeta" que "flecha" las palabras derivadas se hacen con la primera: saetear, saetero/a...


----------



## HUMBERT0

Vampiro said:


> No se me ocurre una razón lógica para que ocurra algo así, lo siento.
> 
> Saludos.
> _


¿Entonces el termino _flèche _entraría al castellano del francés cuando todavía no se conformaba el castellano, y sí alguna vez se uso saggita pudo haber sido en la época romana y no en el castellano? ¿O coexistieron flecha y saggita en el Latín?


----------



## jmnjmn

El castellano y el francés se desarrollaron paralelamente (castellano y francés antiguo: S. X-XIV), y, además no estaban en contacto, entre ellos había otros romances como: el occitano, el euskera (no romance), el aragones, el aranés, el catalán, el provenzal...

_761. Sennor Sancto Domingo, confessor acabado,
Temido de los moros, de christianos amado,
Sennor, tu me defendi del colpe del pecado,
Que de la su *saeta *non me vea colpado._

Gonzalo de Berceo. S. XIII


----------



## Vampiro

Hola otra vez.
La ballesta es un arma muy antigua, aunque para el caso que nos ocupa creo que deberíamos tomar la etapa en que se masificó en Europa (comienzos del siglo XI, aproximadamente)
Por esa época los normandos la utilizaban, pero tuvo un notable desarrollo en Italia, más concretamente en la zona de Génova, de ahí que su nombre y el de sus proyectiles deriven del latín no es ninguna sorpresa.
Pero creo que nos estamos yendo demasiado por las ramas.  La consulta es si ambos términos son sinónimos y si se utilizan en forma indistinta en la actualidad.
Para mi no lo son, ya lo dije, aunque si vamos al diccionario seguramente vamos demostrar que sí.  Cosas de los diccionarios, hace un tiempo alguien demostró que un badén y un lomo de burro son exactamente lo mismo.

Cuestión de gustos, supongo; pero yo jamás diría que los apaches usaban arco y saetas, y para referirme a proyectil de una ballesta jamás diría la palabra flecha, optando siempre por dardo o saeta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Polizón said:


> Hoy en día no es tan "literario" el uso de _saeta. _Lo usan mucho los periodistas para referirse a personas muy veloces, como los corredores de cien metros planos; sobre todo de quien ganó la competencia: "Usain Bolt, la saeta de Jamaica" "...fue una saeta en la carrera..." o frases por el estilo.
> Saludos,
> Polizón



Tampoco podemos decir que el lenguaje de los periodistas refleje el uso cotidiano.  Si bien no es propiamente literario (aunque ellos quisieran que sí lo fuera), tampoco es el lenguaje del día a día.

Jamás he oído a nadie por aquí decir en una conversación familiar que _en la fiesta de cumpleaños_ _los niños corrieron como saetas._


----------



## horusankh

jmnjmn said:


> Flecha es galicismo, por tanto es un término más moderno que saeta (del latín "sagitta"). A pesar de usarse mucho menos "saeta" que "flecha" las palabras derivadas se hacen con la primera: saetear, saetero/a...


Hola:

Tal vez ése sea el caso en España, porque en México, por lo menos, siempre he visto que Cupido flecha a los enamorados, nunca que los saetea, apenas ahorita me entero de que existe ese verbo . Igualmente por acá se usa "flechador"

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Los señores académicos no parecen muy duchos en materia de arcos y flechas. Por ejemplo, hay  flechas sin plumas o aditamento equivalente en uno de los extremos.
El uso de ambas palabras ha marcado algunas diferencias.
Decimos 'asaetar' y 'flechazo' pero no, o muy raramente 'flechar' y  'saetazo', por más que el DRAE recoja esas palabras.


----------



## chamyto

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, lo habitual es oír *flecha.*
> *Saeta* parecería ser una forma más culta...



Estoy de acuerdo con Calambur


----------



## Miguel14

No pensaba que iba a provocar tantas cuestiones, es muy interesante.
Aprovecho estar ahora en la biblioteca de mi facultad para verificar en los viejos diccionarios el sentido antiguo de las palabras :

************
Saeta: en el *tesoro de la lengua castellana o española (1611) de Sebastián de Covarrubias,* dice:

Latine sagitta, sagittae, género de arma, a modo de baquesta o varilla, que se sacude del arco con el casquillo de hierro, que algunas vezes va enerbolado. El severo y riguroso tribunal de la Santa Hermandad, que castiga los delitos hechos en el campo, solía asaetar los delinqüentes vivos, hasta que el emperador don Carlos , en unas Cortes que tuvo en Burgos, mandó que les diessen garrote antes de tirarles las saetas.

Saetera: cierta ventanilla angosta, en las torres y murallas, por donde secretamente se tiran las saetas. O se dixo saetero porque por tales ventanas entran los rayos del sol, como si fuessen saetas, graece τοξι χαι θνριδες, _fenestrae a sagittis, id circo dictae quod instar sagittarum angustum in aedes lumen immittant et intrinsecus dilatentur, haec Scapula_.

Sagitario: el que usa esta arma, ...


***
RAE: saetera: hombre que pelea con arco y saetas.

***
En francés, no hay ninguna diferencia entre los diferentes proyectiles sea arco o ballesta, siempre se emplea el sustantivo : flèche.

Un diccionario de la *lengua francesa antigua de Godefroy (IX - XV siècle)* dice:

flecher (flescher) : alcanzar, perforar con una flecha (_atteindre, percer d'une flèche_)

Flèche (vendría de "flache") : parte de la madera escuadrada que el hacha o la sierra no han alcanzado, y que ha permanecido debajo del plano o de la arista de corte a escuadra 
(_de partie du bois équarri que la hache ou la scie n'ont point atteinte, et qui est restée en dessous du plan ou de l'arrète d'équarrissage)_.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

A la cita de la entrada  'Saeta' del Covarrubias que hace Miguel14, añado la de la entrada de 
'Flecha. Es la saeta larga y delgada, que se tira con el arco, flechándole...' , lo que confirma lo que dice  Vampiro en #10, que  la saeta es más corta y gruesa.
Y en la entrada de 'Ballesta' dice 'con ella se arrojan las saetas' y menciona 'otras ballestas que se armaban con torno, estas arrojaban saetas muy gruesas...'
Aunque en la entrada de 'Arco' dice que es 'Instrumento conocido con que tiramos las saetas...'
Así que, si nos atenemos al Covarrubias, más explícito que el DRAE,  'saeta' es el génerico, y 'flecha' es la saeta larga y delgada. 
En cuanto al uso de 'saeta', no se reduce al campo literario. ¿Como es que nadie ha mencionado la 'Saeta Rubia? ¿No hay por aquí algún aficionado al fútbol?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En cuanto al uso de 'saeta', no se reduce al campo literario. ¿Como es que nadie ha mencionado la 'Saeta Rubia? ¿No hay por aquí algún aficionado al fútbol?



Al fútbol no sé, pero hay una aficionada a la poesía:

_Oh, la saeta, el  cantar
al Cristo de los gitanos
siempre con sangre en las manos 
siempre por desenclavar._


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Al fútbol no sé, pero hay una aficionada a la poesía:
> 
> _Oh, la saeta, el  cantar
> al Cristo de los gitanos
> siempre con sangre en las manos
> siempre por desenclavar._



Valeria, no  metas en esto a don Antonio Machado . Esa 'saeta' es la que se canta al paso de las imágenes en la Semana Santa andaluza. 

Bueno, falta por mencionar el 'virote' que es una saeta más gruesa, que se lanza con ballesta.


----------



## Jellby

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Bueno, falta por mencionar el 'virote' que es una saeta más gruesa, que se lanza con ballesta.



¡Ay! Justo ahora estaba abriendo la página del DRAE para asegurarme de que "virote" existe y es lo que pensaba, te me has adelantado 

*virote.*
1. m. Especie de saeta guarnecida con un casquillo.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Vampiro said:


> Pero creo que nos estamos yendo demasiado por las ramas. La consulta es si ambos términos son sinónimos y si se utilizan en forma indistinta en la actualidad.
> Para mi no lo son, ya lo dije, aunque si vamos al diccionario seguramente vamos demostrar que sí. Cosas de los diccionarios, hace un tiempo alguien demostró que un badén y un lomo de burro son exactamente lo mismo.
> _


Hola,

Tienes razón flecha es lo más común y corriente, saeta no se escucha mucho en la actualidad, y como dicen durante la edad media en adelante flechas y saetas no eran exactamente las mismas, la saeta más gruesa y para la ballesta y la flecha la que se usaba con los arcos.

Mi inquietud reside en que en algún punto de la historia del castellano no existió la palabra flecha. Sino que se introdujo del francés _flèche_ y por lo que entiendo antes se usaba era saeta proveniente del latín sagitta, eso quiere decir que cualquier poeta o escritor (o traductor) que hubiera usado la palabra “saeta” antes de la introducción de la palabra flecha no lo hizo impropiamente o por desconocimiento, sino porque en ese entonces no existía la palabra flecha. ¿Desde cuando disponemos en el castellano con la palabra flecha? no lo sé y no lo he encontrado.

Tienes razón, el cuestionamiento es “¿se usan como sinónimos y con la misma frecuencia?”, y su uso actual en el español contemporáneo ya se ha estado comentando muy acertadamente, pero pienso que sí valdría la pena saber desde cuando saeta seria un arcaísmo o estaría impropiamente usada para designar a ese proyectil que sale disparado de un arco. Quizás dependiendo de la época en que un escritor o poeta hizo su obra, saeta como sinónimo de flecha no estaría mal empleado.

Saludos


----------



## DBLS

Por favor, 
estoy haciendo la traducción de un juego del portugués al español, donde se usan arcos y flechas y una de las indicaciones dice:"as setas vermelhas indicam o alvo a ser derrubado" podría usar otra palabra que flecha (que no fuera culta como saeta) 
y no poner flechas en ese caso?

muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

Góngora usa venablo, pero no te la recomiendo. 
¿Qué te parece dardo?


----------



## DBLS

Venablo nunca lo había visto, si dardo se puede usar queriendo decir "flechita dibujada para mostrar el lugar" entonces lo usaré, gracias.


----------



## flljob

Lo mejor es que uses flecha.


----------



## DBLS

sí, parece que queda mejor,

gracias flljob


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Que tiene 'saeta' de palabra culta? Se usa como sinónimo de la agujas del reloj o de la brújula, para la flecha de las veletas y supongo que en otros casos. Di Stéfano era llamado 'la Saeta Rubia' y no la flecha rubia por la gran masa de aficionados al fútbol. Mi opción sería flecha o saeta, indistintamente. Venablo es menos usado y dardo se asocia con el juego de tiro al blanco a mano,... y con Cupido.

P.S.Olvidé que en septiembre de 2009 ya había hablado de di Stéfano. Disculpen la repetición.


----------



## Vampiro

Si no se quiere usar flecha, saeta, dardo o venablo, siempre está la opción de decir “proyectil arrojadizo puntiagudo, de madera o material similar”.
_


----------



## flljob

Vampiro said:


> Si no se quiere usar flecha, saeta, dardo o venablo, siempre está la opción de decir “proyectil arrojadizo puntiagudo, de madera o material similar”.
> _



Se trata de flechas dibujadas en un juego. No creo que describirla sea lo más adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## DBLS

Ahora parece que quedó claro, muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!!!


----------

